# 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck?



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a 2 horse slant 2800 pounds that I am very happy with. I currently haul with a 1/2 ton, only short local trips. I now am going to have to haul the trailer up a steep dirt road. The road is windy, and the steep part is only about 12 yards, just a small bad spot on the road. I am going to buy a 4 wheel drive but don't know if I need another 1/2 ton or should go with a 3/4 ton. I only do short local trips, never on the freeway, and don't want to get more truck than I need. Going up should be no problem, but it's going down I am worried about. It's such a short piece of road, and if it was raining I can easily haul the trailer down and then lead my horse down the hill to the trailer. I only have 1 horse.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Used to haul with a 1/2 ton, got a 3/4 ton and I am never ever hauling with a 1/2 ton ever again. The difference is huge. If you can get a good 4x4 3/4 ton then you will be set to take a 2 horse trailer anywhere.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

For the driving you're talking about a 1/2 ton would work fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The 1/2 ton should work BUT if you can invest in a 3/4 ton, I would. Just like with trailers, some good advice I got after we got our trailer was get bigger than you need. What happens down the road if you have a 1/2 ton but get a larger trailer? Then you'll need to upgrade your truck. Since you're already looking to get a new(er) truck, do the upgrade now. 

Do you really want to have to unload the horse, tie horse up, move truck, go back for horse, reload and be on your way. What if is down pouring? Do you want to do it that way when you could just go fine with a bigger and better truck?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Gosh, I was gonna say that I was thrilled to move up from a 3/4 ton to a full ton Doolie!
You can't have too much power towing, so I'd move up.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

1/2 ton is a pretty meaningless term these days. the trucks in that class cover a HUGE range of capabilities. No way to answer your question without knowing the specifics on your truck. Engine, rear end ration makes a big difference in towing capabilities. You need to look up the specs on your specific truck to know its safe tow rating.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your input. I won't ever need a larger trailer, I only trail ride, and can leave my horse at my house, drive the trailer down to the bottom of the hill, and walk back up to get him, it' under 1/2 mile from the bottom of the hill to the house. I have been reading this forum for a while, and just joined because I have been going back and forth in my mind about this new truck. Most people say get more truck, but since I would need "more truck" for just such a small part of the hill, I thought I'd ask for some input.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We tow 2 horses in a steel stock BP trailer with a 1/2 ton RAM V-8 Hemi w/tow package all over the place with no trouble. I would certainly want the V-8 and the tow package on anything you consider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> We tow 2 horses in a steel stock BP trailer with a 1/2 ton RAM V-8 Hemi w/tow package all over the place with no trouble. I would certainly want the V-8 and the tow package on anything you consider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 This is our situation exactly. The Hemi works great for us and we've never had problems. Depending on what type of truck you purchase, you probably won't _need_ a 3/4, but it is nice to have a little extra power than you need.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> We tow 2 horses in a steel stock BP trailer with a 1/2 ton RAM V-8 Hemi w/tow package all over the place with no trouble. I would certainly want the V-8 and the tow package on anything you consider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have the same truck. Love it to bits (far better than the GMC pro grade hauling 2500 and the Fords I've owned) and depending on which type it is (SLT, Sport..etc) you can do some pretty good work with this truck.
But....



equiniphile said:


> This is our situation exactly. The Hemi works great for us and we've never had problems. Depending on what type of truck you purchase, you probably won't _need_ a 3/4, but it is nice to have a little extra power than you need.


I've also had the 3/4 Hemi and certainly prefered it to the 1/2.
However, the 1/2 Hemi will get the job done for the hills and roads you describe. 
My trailer is much heavier than yours when it's empty and I still have no problems stuffing it with two more tons of whatever I need (hay usually) and it will get the job done!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The reason to go to a 3/4 ton instead of a 1/2 ton is NOT whether the truck has enough power to pull it. It is whether or not the truck can remain under control and STOP. Especially in an emergency. A 1/2 ton may be able to stop but it will take more distance with a full load. 

I've seen a guy pull a 4 horse steel gooseneck with his dodge Dakota. Would I do it? Heck no! The Dakota doesn't have the weight for it. It may pull it and stop ok, but what happens in an emergency? I don't think it would do very well. What happens if the trailer brakes were to fail? I think that trailer would push the Dakota all over the road. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Used to haul with a 1/2 ton, got a 3/4 ton and I am never ever hauling with a 1/2 ton ever again. The difference is huge. If you can get a good 4x4 3/4 ton then you will be set to take a 2 horse trailer anywhere.


I used to haul with a 3/4 ton, got a one ton dually, and am never ever hauling with a 3/4 ton ever again. The difference is huge.

Bigger is better.....to a point...I mean....:wink:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I used to haul with a 3/4 ton, got a one ton dually, and am never ever hauling with a 3/4 ton ever again. The difference is huge.
> 
> Bigger is better.....to a point...I mean....:wink:


Haha, a guy I know who hauls has a luxo Freightliner. Guess what he says about truck size hahaha. And hauling with that thing is a total dream, especially with the air ride. I only have a dinky 2 horse, but I want a 4 head to head (eventually) so I'll need a 1 ton for that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My 1/2 ton is rated for 9000lbs - It can haul quite a bit. 
Personally, I would still rather have a 3/4 because it gives me a lot more hauling options.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

bigger is better, but a 3/4 ton doesnt always mean more power. You can get a 3/4 ton with a smaller engine and less capacity than some of the optioned out 1/2tons. Any one that advises you or makes statements about what can and cant be done with a given truck without knowing or mentioning at least engine displacement and preferably rear axle ratio doesnt know what they are talking about.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I have been researching this, and there seems to be a lot to consider. This road is to a 2nd house I just bought, my first house is down on the flats, and I am in no rush to get this new truck. Obviously, since I will be hauling my horse I really need to think this thing through, and I have gotten a lot of info from this forum. Thanks everybody.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I wpuld go Dodge, though, regardless of size. ;-)
LOL


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all truck makers publish a towing guide, look up your truck with its specific features usually engine displacement, rear end and transmission type, and stay well under that max number and you'll be fine.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I should have mentioned mine is the V8 5.7L Hemi with the 3:92 and stock tires. (they make a difference.)
Much harder to find... took some reading, research, learning and quite a long search to find in my area.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I wpuld go Dodge, though, regardless of size. ;-)
> LOL


I'd go with a Ford....if for no other reason, because they didn't take the government money.

I'm done with GM and Chrysler. Never again will they get a dime of my money.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

COnsumer reports gave all three 250/2500's below average reliabilty ratings. Which I didnt understand, how can all of them be Below ?
I prefer Ford as well unfortunately thier engines have been garbage sense 2003, both gas and diesel. So I have a Dodge,,, and yep its a hunkojunk, but it easy to work on, and the Cummings is a great engine.
Supposedly F450's are avaiable with Cats and or Cummings, no Idea if its true or not, but Id never own a 6.0 or 6.4 power joke.
I mean get a clue Ford, your engines are so bad you have created an aftermarket called Destroked. Shops are pulling powerjokes out and replacing them with Cummins and Cats.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I'd go with a Ford....if for no other reason, because they didn't take the government money.
> 
> I'm done with GM and Chrysler. Never again will they get a dime of my money.


No way. Dodge and Chev girl here, no matter what. LOL
We had two Fords and the problems they gave us made a bitter old coot. :lol:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I'd go with a Ford....if for no other reason, because they didn't take the government money.
> 
> I'm done with GM and Chrysler. Never again will they get a dime of my money.


And I'll go with a Ram if for no other reason than it out performs any Ford or GMC I have owned and hauled with. :wink:
Proofs in the puddin'.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, we trailered and rode 20 weekends last year.

Around here you'll see five Fords in the parking area for every Dodge, and we don't see many Government motors at all. The proofs in the parking lot....

I think, the reason most of today's diesels are problematic is they produce to much power and the extra power comes at a cost. The cost is reliability.

I pull with a 99 which has the 7.3 international. 99 was also the year which produced the lowest horse power and torque and each year after the horsepower and torque has been increased. All the manufactures got into a race to see who could top the others specs...at the expense of reliability because the extra power produces more heat.

Which is why I wouldn't consider buying a "chipped" truck. I've got plenty of power. I don't need any more power in a ton truck.

I think it's funny a guy or gal for that matter, buys a big diesel truck and then starts tinkering with it to "make it better" and "produce more power".

The "big Richard complex" to be polite.

No doubt the Cummings is a great engine too, probably the best engine available from the factory today.

The EPA isn't helping either. It's the EPA that killed the 7.3 and International, who built the engines for the powerstroke, hasn't been able to get it right sense. Now Ford has taken it back in house and is still having issues. So, now that the government owns a large stake in GM I wouldn't buy it no matter how good it is.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you everybody for all your replies!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what sold me on the Dodge was two things, Familiarity, I have worked on nearly the same engines on various boats for 20 some odd years. Last tug I was on had nearly the same model engine.
The second was opening the hood and atually being able to SEE and engine. Try that with a Ford or Chevy. Open a hood and say, gee somewhere under all that gak is a diesel engine.
What gets me is the height. I remember you used to be able to walk up to a pickup and put something in aand out of the bed. Now the things are jacket up so high you have to climb into it. And after years of compaints do truck makers fix it ? NOpe now they want to sell you add on ladders, Seriously just make the dang trucks lower.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> What gets me is the height. I remember you used to be able to walk up to a pickup and put something in aand out of the bed. Now the things are jacket up so high you have to climb into it. And after years of compaints do truck makers fix it ? NOpe now they want to sell you add on ladders, Seriously just make the dang trucks lower.


Back in '97 dad bought a chevy cab and chassis for just that reason. Drop frame got the cab down at a height you can easily get in(about the same height as an S10/Ranger) and the flatbed means not having to reach over the pickup bed.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I am gonna look into getting the factory body lift removed from my truck, I really dont get it, burns more gas, lowers capabilities, I guess its gotta look cool though.


----------

